# Baseball



## dslantic (Aug 6, 2012)

Can geting hit with a baseball cause an unconscousness like running into a bar. Been liking the Eastern division series this year. Anyone think the Braves have good enough roster?


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 6, 2012)

dslantic said:


> Can geting hit with a baseball cause an unconscousness like running into a bar.



What?!?!?!


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 6, 2012)

what kind of question is that


----------



## ag515 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lets GO YANKEES!!!!


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 19, 2012)

ag515 said:


> Lets GO YANKEES!!!!


Hahahahahaha!


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yankees suck! Its all about the Angels!!!!, next year anyway


----------



## BigNate (Oct 20, 2012)

My braves lost.  

But as for the first question. If hit in the right spot in the head, then yes I think a baseball could cause you to go unconscious like running into a bar.


----------

